# Whitening Tips?



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

My new horse is probably 90% white, and only rolls on one side:roll:. Her tail is also pretty stained, any tips on how to get her white again? Ive heard bleach for the tail, but that doesn't seem like a good idea to me:?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

For my grey horses I LOVE the shampoo Quic Silver. I find that it works the best on my horses especially on the tails. Leave it in for a few minutes and then rinse and once your horse dries it's amazing how white it leaves them. Also maybe you can fund a body spray (I use show sheen) that you spray on once your horse dries and then the dirt seems to slip right off! Hope this helps!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## HorseCommunicator (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Domino! I have used White 'N Bright for any of my white, grey, paint horses (anything with white ) And it works WONDERS! Hope that helps!

Happy Riding! :happydance:


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Right before shows I have been using Simple Green on my boys white spots. Spray it on, let it soak up for about 3 minutes then power wash it and everything comes out. o.o Though since this is a cleaner product, I would be careful to watch out for drying skin and would not use it more than once a month.


----------



## horsesRamazing (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm well i don't have a white horse but my friend does and she says that white and bright is the way to go just scrub it all in and wash it out and the dirt will be gone!!! She also uses quick silver for the mane and tail use it as if it was conditioner for your own hair!


----------



## JustLopeIt (Jul 31, 2011)

My horse is a paint. At shows when I have no time left to get stains out of his coat I coat baby powder on it. It works miracles!! It's best for last minute touchups!


----------



## Amy Wathke (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Domino!
I also have a grey and know how tricky these grooming and bathing situations can be, i swear my horse tries to get as dirty as possible. I used White n Bright for a little while but didn't like the staining purple used in grey coat formulas. I switched to a different brand called "gallop" and LOVE it. It smells fantastic and works like no other shampoo i have ever used on my grey. the colour enhacments are fabulous! There is a special line specially made for grey's that I am in love with. I do a lot of showing and need a shampoo that will work easy, fast and gorgeous results.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been struggling for years to keep my three horses' manes white. Someone on this forum mentioned Goop before, and I tried it today for the first time. It's made for mechanics to use on their hands. It was only one dollar for the jar, and it got my horses' manes and tails whiter than they have been in a long time. I put it on dry hair, let it soak, rinsed it, then washed with Quicksilver. Quicksilver alone isn't strong enough for my dirty horses.


----------



## DreamComeTrue (Jul 31, 2011)

There are horse shampoos that are made specifically for white or gray horses. ( quic silver, show sheen, white as snow, purple power, Blue Frost Whitening Shampoo & Conditioner, Extremely Blueberry Horse Whitening Shampoo or Super Whitening Horse Shampoo etc...) That should help make her whiter. Also, for those pesky stains, I have heard that a water/iodine mixture works wonders. But if you leave it on too long, the iodine stains.

For show day, corn starch and baby powder can help make her whiter. If she gets a stain on show day, baby powder or corn starch can help cover it up.


----------



## Cruising (Jul 27, 2011)

gallop colour enhancer! it worked really well on my grey connemara which I used to have  also, a life saver is canter whitening gel! you just wet the area, lather it in, and hose it off on any stains, it's good if she gets a sudden stain 3 seconds before your show!


----------

